# Run free sweet Charlie.



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh no! I am so sorry, he has been a special ambassador to this forum.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry... what a beautiful tribute to such a special dog.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry to hear about your Charlie....my thoughts are with you at this time....


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

So terribly sorry about sweet Charlie.....


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am very sorry for your enormous loss. Run free, fella...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful sweet Charlie. 
He was such a special soul and a wonderful gift. 

Runfree Charlie


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of your precious Charlie.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute to a wondrous journey shared and to a very special bond. 

I am so sorry for your loss. May that special piece of your heart which belongs to Charlie, keep you warm and make you smile in time, remembering the precious time you had together....hugs....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had a special place in my heart. He was such a special dog. I do believe he is up there now watching you and enjoying Kaya's, Milo's and Joseph's antics. What a sweet special boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

What a lovely tribute for a well loved Charlie, may you run free


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Charlie was a very handsome boy.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry. What a sweet tribute you wrote. Cyber hugs to you.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What a wonderful and heartfelt tribute. May your spirit run free Charlie!


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

What perfect words that speak of such a beautiful relationship... Keep those images close to your heart as he will be waiting for you .... I hope time will soften your heartbreak...


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful! What a lovely tribute to a very special Charlie. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you to you all, indeed the hardest part is letting them go, but I am so very thankful and forever grateful for the journey, for the opportunity to give him a 'second chance', and to live and learn and grow with him, for the memories created and the time we shared. 

Our journey- http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-youve-adopted-rescued/402170-charlie.html

They may be in our lives for a short while, but they leave their paw prints forever on our hearts.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I’m so very sorry about Charlie.


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm so sorry. A handsome lad. I hope you can smile also during this difficult time.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. It is hard to believe what an important part our dogs play in our lives, the depth of love we have for them, the amount of pain and grief when they leave us.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That is the most beautiful tribute I have ever read. You and Charlie made such a great team. I can't believe it has almost been a month already. Hugs to you and missing Charlie with you!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so sorry to read of the passing of your beloved Charlie.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

My heart goes out to you. Charlie was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I love your tribute and love this saying!
*'Don't cry because it is over, smile because it happened.' *
So true!
I will always remember Charlie.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Charlie and his story will be remembered by those of us who learned from your journey. 
Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the loss of Charlie, he'll be missed.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you, again, for your kindness and compassion. It is truly a difficult road to travel, but we are getting there, one day at a time. He was an wonderful teacher, wise beyond his years, a delightful companion and a most amazing best friend. I will always miss him, and will endeavor to honor his joyful spirit, his heart and his joy of life, by using all that he has taught me, patience, kindness, compassion, forgiveness, trust and respect, for all in my life, as I move forward-- one day at a time.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

As I read through all of these posts, I try to come up with something wise and wonderful to say, but the emotion I feel for you and your sweet Charlie just lays me bare. All I can say is God bless you and your sweet boy. Your beautiful tribute to him reflects the awesome love you shared. May we all be so blessed.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I’m so incredibly sorry for your profound loss. 

Sending love.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Missing you, it has been so long since you have been gone. Summer has passed, it was not the same without you here, but we made it through. Remembering you as I walked the paths we used to take, seeing you there wade through the river water and climb back up on the rocky shore, nosing through the bushes, running after a squirrel as it jumped from tree to tree, truly happy, it was a good, good place to be. Thank you for the memories that play through my mind, for your love that warms my heart, for your paw prints that will forever remain, for the treasured times I was lucky enough to have with you by my side.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie was a very special boy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charlie was a very special boy, I know how much you miss him and how bittersweet the precious memories are. 

I believe dogs are a very special gift given to us.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss!!


----------



## lespreludes (Mar 8, 2019)

What beautiful words you wrote about Charlie. Thank you. Argon got me through some difficult times, to have hope when I thought there was none. Well put. I am sorry for your loss of your boy.


----------

